# [ 2013 ] Ranking HVCs/HRCs



## lizap (Jul 22, 2013)

Just purchased High Sierra and trying to get an idea of how 'nice' (furnishings, amenities, etc) at the other HVC/HRCs are (for future internal exchanging):

From what I can gather,  Siesta Key, Park Hyatt at Beaver Creek, and Northstar would be at the top.

In the middle would be High Sierra, Coconut Plantation, Wild Oak Ranch, Mountain Lodge, Grand Aspen

Where would Highlands Inn, the properties in Key West (Windward Pointe, Sunset Harbor, Beach House), Pinon Pointe,  and Hacienda del Mar fall?  Would they be in the middle category or perhaps a notch below?

I have read mixed reviews on Highlands Inn, Hacienda del Mar, and it's hard to distinguish between the KW properties (we prefer not to be in the middle of town).   Perhaps those of you who own or have stayed at any of these could shed some light..


----------



## MaryH (Jul 22, 2013)

From what I heard, Grand Aspen is more in line with Siesta Key with the shuttle and the breakfast and gourmet kitchen.

I think Highlands Inn is a few notches above Wild Oak and Coconut Plantation but below Siesta Key.   The plus is the view and the rustic cabin style layouts with wood burning fireplaces.

Key West resorts are above Wild Oak and Coconut Plantation for the location but below highlands Inn but the only KW that is newer/plusher is the Windward Pointe which I do not like since it is so close to the airport and across the street from the water.  In terms of furnishing and units they are similar to Wild Oak and Coconut Plantation in levels.  

Those are the only ones I have stayed in or viewed or had reservation at so had first hand feedback.


----------



## lizap (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Mary.  I have read some bad reviews on Highlands Inn recently(e.g., dirty or worn carpet, worn furniture, generally dated).  Maybe these comments were about the hotel units.  I wonder if the hotel units are separate from the TS units?




MaryH said:


> From what I heard, Grand Aspen is more in line with Siesta Key with the shuttle and the breakfast and gourmet kitchen.
> 
> I think Highlands Inn is a few notches above Wild Oak and Coconut Plantation but below Siesta Key.   The plus is the view and the rustic cabin style layouts with wood burning fireplaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## lizap (Jul 22, 2013)

Have you stayed at Beach House?  This seems to have the most desirable location since we do not want to be in the middle of town.




MaryH said:


> From what I heard, Grand Aspen is more in line with Siesta Key with the shuttle and the breakfast and gourmet kitchen.
> 
> I think Highlands Inn is a few notches above Wild Oak and Coconut Plantation but below Siesta Key.   The plus is the view and the rustic cabin style layouts with wood burning fireplaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 22, 2013)

We've stayed at Windward Point and it is lovely inside  but you are literally on the runway of the airport. Cabbies wouldn't even give us a ride because we were walking distance.  We also stayed at the Marriott which is next to Beach House - a quiet, pretty location with a small beach.  The Marriott also has a free shuttle to Duval Street and they don't seem to care where you are staying so you can just walk over there and jump on.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2013)

By myself, Sunset Harbour was more convenient since you can walk anywhere but the rooms are smaller and you have the cruise ships parked outside your windows most days.  

With kids/family, Beach House has more room and the pool and the little sandy beach are nice.  Some units have a nice water view.  Only issue is that Beach House and Windward Pointe are both 2 bdrms whereas Sunset Harbour has all unit sizes but it is harder to get.

The nicer furnishings of Windward Pointe does not make up for being by the airport.

I have stayed twice at Beach House on II exchange before I bought Hyatt.  Once at Sunset Harbour after I was an owner.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 23, 2013)

At Highlands Inn there are 50 units for the hotel sides and 50 units for the TS side.  If you are looking for luxe, Highlands Inn is not it since the décor is more the rustic look in line with the protected and rustic coast.  

Have been a couple of years since I stayed there personally but had a reservation last April for the Pebble Beach Food and Wine festival which I had to rent out at a lost when I cannot make it due to work.  The person who took it had a great time there.


----------



## ivywag (Jul 23, 2013)

*Ranking*

This is our ranking of the resorts where we have done internal exchanges:

1. Siesta Key- Make sure to get an ocean view, high-end large units, on the beach, most luxury of all. So far, very few exchanges available.
2. Residences at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek-  very high-end and large units, great location in the Park Hyatt hotel in Beaver Creek. 
3. Grand Aspen- High-end mountain decor, great staff (they always remember us even though we don't own there), large, beautiful suites in downtown Aspen Comfortable elegance.
4. High Sierra- best overall package (beach, pools, casino, restaurants, the best staff, rooms not as luxurious as above, but very nice!
5. Northstar- Luxurious, best for winter, high end suites
6. Mountain Lodge- Beautiful mountain decor but suites have small rooms. Great location in Beaver Creek Village
7. Highlands Inn- Fabulous location and great Pacific views. Near Carmel, Point Lobos, Big Sur. The units are rustic/coastal. We love it, but don't expect glamour.  It has more of a refined, cozy feeling. 
8. Sunset Harbor- needs some renovations, but the location can't be beat. My guess is that the HOA has put off renovations because the location is so popular that they don't see a need to do them. However, we feel that Hyatt should urge them to upgrade to the standards of the other resorts. That said, it's clean and nice enough.  The grounds are beautiful and the sunsets, unforgettable!
9. Pinon Pointe- Nice units, ask for views of red rocks. Sedona is fun!
10. Beach House- Stayed there once. Nicer unit than Sunset Harbor, but we prefer to be downtown. Limited view units.
11. Coconut Plantation- Only visited once.  Great pool, near Naples, must take shuttle to beach. Units were nice. Good for families.
12. Hacienda del Mar- This could be spectacular! It is a superb location on the beach.  However, the hotel next door is closed and is a bit "ghostly." A new Ritz Carlton just opened in the former location of the other adjacent, closed hotel. When we were there (Hacienda) a few years ago, we felt that the maintenance and cleanliness were sub par. It needed some work on maintenance and customer service to be up to the level of the other resorts. If they will take better care of it, train the staff to be more customer-service oriented and if the hotel next door is replaced it will be an outstanding destination.

We have driven by and visited a model for Main Street Station. It is very nice.
We also drove by Windward Point in KW on the ride from the airport, but did not see a unit. It's newer than the other KW locations, but is too close to the airport for us. We've never been to Wild Oak.

All of the resorts are very nice and each is intimate and unique to its location. We're partial to High Sierra because it's close to home, has a wonderful staff and what's not to love about Lake Tahoe!

Overall, you can't go wrong with any of them. Enjoy your membership!


----------



## 4Reliefnow (Feb 27, 2014)

*Coconut Plantation - Rank it higher*

I am new to Hyatt (a Marriott guy).  But, I am a timeshare junkie who goes to see multiple resorts on a vacation.  I have stayed at Pinon Point, Highlands, and Coconut Plantation.  I also stopped to tour Siesta Key last week in Sarasota.  I agree the rooms and beach for Siesta Key are extremely nice.

I rank Coconut Plantation above Highlands and Pinon Point.  The pool complex at Coconut is the difference maker.  They built two family pools and a lazy river for fourteen residence buildings.  Only three residence buildings have been built.  The pools are fantastic, and empty.  Never a problem finding great lounge chairs here.  Coconut also has an adjacent Hyatt Regency for the Spa and extra luxury services.  coconut also has one of the largest shopping malls I have ever seen just at the end of the entrance road.  The beach is not convenient, but hey, where is the beach at Pinon Point or Highlands.

I thought the scenery in Sedona and California Coast to be top 10 in the United States.  The vacation club resorts themselves do not compare with Highlands being a little old and rustic for my taste.  Thet have real wood burning fireplaces at Highland, which just means smelly units to guests not burning wood and drinking wine.


----------

